# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  VEX IQ robotic platform and kits for STEM learning, Innovation First International, Inc., Greenville, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Innovation First International, Inc.

Home page - vex.com/iq

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 30, 2015




> Meet the four VEX IQ robots that you can build with a Starter Kit or Super Kit! Armbot IQ, Clawbot IQ, Ike, and V-Rex!

----------


## Airicist

VEX IQ System at CES 2014 by VEX Robotics 

Published on Jan 23, 2014




> A closer look at the new $300 VEX IQ system at CES 2014.
> The new system looks like it might be a little easier to use than LEGO EV3 system, and it has rechargeable lithium-ion batteries for both the motors and the controllers (EV3 uses AAs). The kit includes 650 pieces, the "Robot Brain" and the remote controller. The basic kit includes two motors, a touch LED, a color sensor, gyroscope, bumper switch and distance sensor. You can program the controller using ModC or RobotC. The VEX Robot Brain offers 12 ports (LEGO has six), and VEX PR claims and "easier out of the box experience" for younger students.

----------


## Airicist

VEX IQ - UK Overview

Published on May 27, 2015




> VEX IQ Overview filmed at the 2015 UK Nationals.

----------

